# Photoshop CS4 Trial Issues



## john1704 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello everyone,

A while back (specifically, September 2008) I was making a Java program that required three transparent images, which I thought that Photoshop would be great for. I heard how superb CS4 was and everything, and since I only had Photoshop Elements, I was curious and downloaded the trial. It successfully installed the first time. However, when I went to run it, the window opened briefly and I got the error message that Photoshop had encountered a problem and needed to close (it was the prompt with options to send the error report to Microsoft or to not). I tried a few more times, and then finally uninstalled it and gave up.

Now, it's February, and I wanted to try again. I downloaded the Adobe extractor, ran Setup.exe, and it successfully installed. When I went to run it this time, I got an error saying, "The licensing for this product has expired." I found something interesting: I clicked on a sample file in the Adobe Photoshop CS4 folder under Program Files, and it said it was last modified in September 2008.

I thought a new installation would fix the problem; it looks like it just reinstalled the same old files. I could be wrong, but why would I get a error telling me the licensing for the product expired? Does anybody know how to fix this (meaning, completely remove Photoshop CS4 from my computer, and then running a fresh installation)? Thanks.

By the way, I already tried running the clean up program for CS4, after reading a thread on this board describing a similar problem, and it said:


```
List of products installed on this machine


There are no session to delete.  The CS4 Clean up Utility will quit.
Please press Enter key to quit the script.
```


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to TSG, john1704.

When uninstalled, trial software usually leaves registry keys and/or files behind (to make sure you don't reinstall). Uninstalling and reinstalling will not help because if that was the case, everyone would just use trial programs until they expired, then uninstall and reinstall them, no one would purchase the actual product.

I haven't encountered any posts about trying to reinstall "trial" software, so I don't know if this is something we are able to assist with this or not. First thing I would do is try to contact Adobe and explain to them that you were not able to use the original trial, they may be able to assist you.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I think the suggested solution of contacting Adobe is the best way to go in this situation as it's not an area that we can get into. We wish you the best. 

I will close this thread now since there's nothing further we can do.


----------

